

HTML5 Video Player like YouTube in jQuery plugin - pornzrus
http://blog.pornzrus.com/2014-01-25-HTML5-Video-Player-like-YouTube-in-jQuery-plugin

======
pornzrus
You can see the code on GitHub at:
[https://github.com/pornzrus/videocontrols](https://github.com/pornzrus/videocontrols)

